

SoundHound Just Debuted a Crazy-Powerful Personal Assistant - cmsefton
http://www.wired.com/2015/06/soundhound-hound/

======
snehesht
NLP Demo
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg)

